# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Помощь мне

## Феррари

Пожалуйста напишите какую нить гадость на мыло white_bestiya@mail.ru каждому заплачу 1 евро)

----------


## staiki

Могу и вирус прислать если хош)))

----------

